# What kind of faucet is this??????



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I found this at an antique shop today doing my regilar sunday antiquing. I plan on using it as a bar faucet since I have a weird obsession with birds. The faucet is made of solid brass as long with the handles and components. I was only able to find one site on it on the net but its an auction site and won't tell me what its worth. I figured for 100 bucks if I can rebuild it to the best of my ability it will make a wicked conversation piece while sitting at my bar. Its only marking on it is "spain" which is underneath the base of the bird. My next question is whats the rod for in the middle. I thought it to be a pop up rod but its run in the middle of the water supply. Some parts are not orginal like the nipple going into the bird looks to have been changed and the seats appear to be waltec or emco seats. If anybody can help me out with any information it would be GREATLY appreciated. Im gonna retrofit the best I can which shouldn't be to hard. Im not for a full orignal restoration I just want to see it work.

Help me make this bird fly again or at least spew water.


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.sherlewagner.com/catalog_finishes.asp?pageno=1&cid=2&ssi=14&mn=sub2#


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

That site looks really expensive. I'm dying to know the price now on one of these. That one on the site is gold plated though.


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

this is a from a 1998 wholesale catalog. tryed to get a new catalog 7 0r so years back and they wanted 500.00 i declined


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's obviously a GOOSENECK....:laughing:














Just kidding... not a clue.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my fav Sherle Wagner piece... http://www.sherlewagner.com/tearshe...thfixtures/scroll_flourish_RAM_zm.jpg&isr=334


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

need the matching tub valve and spout?
my 1998 wholesale price list has that
toilet casing 7687.50
porcelan water closet 862.50
carved lid 690.00
triplever 142.50


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The hole in the center is indeed for a pop up rod. You are missing a brass tee, some hoses, and a couple of nuts and washers.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And that's one ugly a$$ faucet:yes::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That should only cost about $100 to fix a dripping faucet.... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would agree with Kfosh, it looks like a classic Sherle Wagner. I've seen many in Palm Beach mansions.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would agree with Kfosh, it looks like a classic Sherle Wagner. I've seen many in Palm Beach mansions.


Oh it's Sherle Wagner without a doubt...


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

I've got one to, but BIGGER! Got if from a job a couple years ago, changed out the RT valve, the end valves and trim was shot, but saved the spout..... maybe for a lawn fountain?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

well I guess finding the proper parts is going to be near impossible unless I wanna pay a fortune for it. Judging by the rod, im guessing theirs supposed to be a mechanical po with it also. Is their any way of polishing it without ruining the finish?


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

http://uniqueandfinethings.ecrater.com/category.php might be able to help


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for all the help! Every faucet I've seen so far has it as gold plated??? This looks like brass though, am I wrong?


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

they could have made it in brass for a while or a over a few years of pollishing and cleaning could remove the very light gold plate. all i have seen have been brass. but our water is very hard


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> That should only cost about $100 to fix a dripping faucet.... :laughing:


Per stem you mean. Don't know about the trim as many manufacturers have versions of swan faucets but the stems are Reid Watson. I spent about a month hunting for them for a faucet that has the exact same handles and escutcheons last year. The spout pictured is different but this appears to be a lav faucet and mine was a roman tub faucet. The handles are identical and pretty unique amongst swan faucets.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Per stem you mean.


:laughing:

My experience is that whenever you end up working on this tasteless high end Foo Foo crap where you end up going nuts trying to find out who makes it and how to find expensive parts for some reason the customer always thinks anything above $100 is a rip off...


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Oh it's Sherle Wagner without a doubt...


 
with a Sterling stem, possibly modified to fit their handle


----------

